# QT5 issue * error code 74



## philo_neo (Jan 15, 2018)

Hello,
I started to install QT5 at first on the port:devel/qt5.
I have an error: *** Error code 74
I have documented myself on the internet, it often comes back for other applications, but I am not seen if the case this presented for QT.
I can not find a similar case!
I work with FreeBSD 11.1 on i386.
Here is my output after the command `make install clean`:

```
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/qt5-3d/work/stage/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/Qt53DQuickInput.pc:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/qt5-3d/work/stage/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/Qt53DQuickRender.pc:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/qt5-3d/work/stage/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/Qt53DQuickScene2D.pc:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/qt5-3d/work/stage/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/Qt53DRender.pc:No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/qt5-3d
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/qt5
root@dct-soleil:/usr/ports/devel/qt5 #
```


Best Regards
Philippe


----------



## talsamon (Jan 16, 2018)

I can't reproduce this error. Try it directly in the graphics/qt5-3d port.


----------



## philo_neo (Jan 16, 2018)

i have the same error in the graphics/qt5-3d
this is my output

```
l/libdata/pkgconfig/Qt53DQuickInput.pc:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/qt5-3d/work/stage/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/Qt53DQuickRender.pc:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/qt5-3d/work/stage/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/Qt53DQuickScene2D.pc:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/qt5-3d/work/stage/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/Qt53DRender.pc:No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/qt5-3d
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/qt5-3d
root@dct-soleil:/usr/ports/graphics/qt5-3d #
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2018)

As these are relatively large ports make sure it's not something obvious like running out of disk space. Then make sure there's nothing in /etc/make.conf that might interfere. I would also recommend updating the ports tree again,  just for good measure (sometimes issues get resolved fairly quickly and you just happened to have updated at the wrong time). Make sure to also run `make clean` to clean up old, failed, tries.


----------



## philo_neo (Jan 20, 2018)

hello, 
I managed to start the compilation but here is a new error that appears at the end of compilation of QtCreator 4.5.
this is my output :


```
c++ -fstack-protector -pthread -Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib/qt5 -o ../../bin/qtcreator .obj/release-shared/qtsingleapplication.o  .obj/release-shared/qtlocalpeer.o  .obj/release-shared/qtlockedfile.o  .obj/release-shared/qtlockedfile_unix.o  .obj/release-shared/main.o  .obj/release-shared/crashhandlersetup.o  .obj/release-shared/moc_qtsingleapplication.o  .obj/release-shared/moc_qtlocalpeer.o   -L/usr/ports/devel/qtcreator/work/qt-creator-opensource-src-4.5.0/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/ports/devel/qtcreator/work/qt-creator-opensource-src-4.5.0/lib/qtcreator -lExtensionSystem -lAggregation -lUtils -L/usr/local/lib/qt5 -lQt5Widgets -lQt5Gui -lQt5Concurrent -lQt5Network -lQt5Core -lGL
/usr/local/lib/qt5/libQt5Concurrent.so: undefined reference to `QDeadlineTimer::current(Qt::TimerType)@Qt_5'
/usr/local/lib/qt5/libQt5Concurrent.so: undefined reference to `qt_version_tag@Qt_5.9'
/usr/local/lib/qt5/libQt5Concurrent.so: undefined reference to `QDeadlineTimer::deadlineNSecs() const@Qt_5'
c++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/qtcreator/work/qt-creator-opensource-src-4.5.0/src/app
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/qtcreator/work/qt-creator-opensource-src-4.5.0/src
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/qtcreator/work/qt-creator-opensource-src-4.5.0
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/qtcreator
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/qtcreator
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/qtcreator
root@hpc-bella:/usr/ports/devel/qtcreator #
```

Regards
Philippe


----------



## talsamon (Jan 20, 2018)

The devel/qt5-creator is a big port. I guess you ran again in problems with disc- or swap-space.
What shows `df -h` resp. `cat /etc/fstab`


----------



## philo_neo (Jan 20, 2018)

this my output after ypur recomandations !


```
root@hpc-bella:/usr/home/phipo #  df -h
Filesystem      Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ada1s1a    546G     29G    473G     6%    /
devfs           1,0K    1,0K      0B   100%    /dev
procfs          4,0K    4,0K      0B   100%    /proc
/dev/ada1s3     571G     28G    515G     5%    /media/disk
root@hpc-bella:/usr/home/phipo # cat /etc/fstab
# Device   Mountpoint   FStype   Options   Dump   Pass#
/dev/ada1s1a   /       ufs   rw   1   1
/dev/ada1s1b   none       swap   sw   0   0
proc            /proc           procfs  rw      0       0
root@hpc-bella:/usr/home/phipo #
```


----------

